# [EMERGE] media-sound/esound no compila (solucionado)

## carlos plaza

Hola a todos  :Very Happy:  , el problema es que estoy instalando desde cero mi portátil y he tenido algunos problemas y los he resuelto gracias al foro y a las guías de Gentoo  :Razz:  , pero este me tiene comido (cuatro días leyendo y leyendo y nada), mucho gracias a todos de antemano ya que siempre me sorprenden en este foro y haber si me pueden dar luces para solucionar este problemita, el log del error  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  :

```

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking esound-0.2.41.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.$

 ^[[32;01m*^[[0m Applying esound-0.2.39-fix-errno.patch ...

^[[A^[[72C  ^[[34;01m[ ^[[32;01mok^[[34;01m ]^[[0m

 ^[[32;01m*^[[0m Applying esound-0.2.41-debug.patch ...

^[[A^[[72C  ^[[34;01m[ ^[[32;01mok^[[34;01m ]^[[0m

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.41/work

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.41/work/esound-$

 * econf: updating esound-0.2.41/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.$

 * econf: updating esound-0.2.41/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gn$

checking build system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking target system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables...

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking dependency style of x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... none

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ accepts -g... yes

checking dependency style of x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++... none

checking how to run the C preprocessor... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking how to run the C preprocessor... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for ld used by x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin$

checking if the linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking for BSD-compatible nm... /usr/bin/nm -B

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking how to recognize dependent libraries... pass_all

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking dlfcn.h usability... yes

checking dlfcn.h presence... yes

checking for dlfcn.h... yes

checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -E

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g77... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-xlf... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-f77... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-frt... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-pgf77... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-cf77... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-fort77... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-fl32... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-af77... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-xlf90... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-f90... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-pgf90... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-pghpf... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-epcf90... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran

checking whether we are using the GNU Fortran 77 compiler... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran accepts -g... yes

checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 1572864

checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc ob$

checking for objdir... .libs

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc static flag -static works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/b$

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... yes

configure: creating libtool

appending configuration tag "CXX" to libtool

checking for ld used by x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++... /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin$

checking if the linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) is GNU l$

checking whether the x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/b$

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ static flag -static works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/b$

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

(cached) (cached) checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immed$

appending configuration tag "F77" to libtool

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran static flag -static works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-$

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

(cached) (cached) checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immed$

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... (cached) yes

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking for an ANSI C-conforming const... yes

checking whether byte ordering is bigendian... no

checking for inline... inline

checking for working alloca.h... yes

checking for alloca... yes

checking for working alloca.h... yes

checking for alloca... yes

checking for setenv... yes

checking for putenv... yes

checking for fchown... yes

checking for fchmod... yes

checking for gethostbyname2... yes

checking for connect... yes

checking for gethostbyname... yes

checking for hstrerror... yes

checking for nanosleep... yes

checking for usleep... yes

checking for strtok_r... yes

checking for inet_pton... yes

checking whether to enable ipv6... yes

checking for getaddrinfo... yes

checking for inet_ntop... yes

checking for getopt_long... yes

checking sys/filio.h usability... no

checking for getopt_long... yes

checking sys/filio.h usability... no

checking sys/filio.h presence... no

checking for sys/filio.h... no

checking sys/ioctl.h usability... yes

checking sys/ioctl.h presence... yes

checking for sys/ioctl.h... yes

checking if your platform supports esddsp... yes

checking for dlopen... no

checking for dlopen in -ldl... yes

---------------------------------------------------------------------

--- Checking to see which audio header files your system uses.

--- Most of these checks should fail. Do not be alarmed.

checking soundcard.h usability... no

checking soundcard.h presence... no

checking for soundcard.h... no

checking sys/soundcard.h usability... yes

checking sys/soundcard.h presence... yes

checking for sys/soundcard.h... yes

checking sys/soundcard.h presence... yes

checking for sys/soundcard.h... yes

checking machine/soundcard.h usability... no

checking machine/soundcard.h presence... no

checking for machine/soundcard.h... no

checking sys/audio.h usability... no

checking sys/audio.h presence... no

checking for sys/audio.h... no

checking sys/audioio.h usability... no

checking sys/audioio.h presence... no

checking for sys/audioio.h... no

checking sys/audio.io.h usability... no

checking sys/audio.io.h presence... no

checking for sys/audio.io.h... no

checking sun/audioio.h usability... no

checking sun/audioio.h presence... no

checking for sun/audioio.h... no

checking dmedia/audio.h usability... no

checking dmedia/audio.h presence... no

checking dmedia/audio.h usability... no

checking dmedia/audio.h presence... no

checking for dmedia/audio.h... no

checking sys/soundlib.h usability... no

checking sys/soundlib.h presence... no

checking for sys/soundlib.h... no

checking sys/asoundlib.h usability... yes

checking sys/asoundlib.h presence... yes

checking for sys/asoundlib.h... yes

checking alsa/asoundlib.h usability... yes

checking alsa/asoundlib.h presence... yes

checking for alsa/asoundlib.h... yes

checking CoreAudio/CoreAudio.h usability... no

checking CoreAudio/CoreAudio.h presence... no

checking for CoreAudio/CoreAudio.h... no

checking mme/mme_api.h usability... no

checking mme/mme_api.h presence... no

checking for mme/mme_api.h... no

checking for artsc-config... no

checking for mme/mme_api.h... no

checking for artsc-config... no

checking for ARTS artsc - version >= 0.9.5... no

*** The artsc-config script installed by ARTS could not be found

*** If ARTS was installed in PREFIX, make sure PREFIX/bin is in

*** your path, or set the ARTS_CONFIG environment variable to the

*** full path to artsc-config.

---------------------------------------------------------------------

--- Checking to see which audio libraries are required for linking.

--- Most of these checks should also fail. Do not be alarmed.

checking for _oss_ioctl... no

checking for _oss_ioctl in -lossaudio... no

checking for ALnewconfig... no

checking for ALnewconfig in -laudio... no

checking for snd_cards... no

checking for snd_cards in -lsound... no

checking for snd_cards... (cached) no

checking for snd_cards in -lasound... no

checking for snd_pcm_pause... no

checking for snd_cards in -lasound... no

checking for snd_pcm_pause... no

checking for snd_pcm_pause in -lasound... no

checking for alsa new PCM API... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config... no

checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes

checking for AUDIOFILE... yes

---------------------------------------------------------------------

--- Checking for the documentation generation tools.  NOTE: These

--- are NOT required for proper compilation of the esound package.

checking for jw... false

---------------------------------------------------------------------

checking for tcp_wrapper library and headers... yes

checking to see if compiler understands -Wall... yes

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating esd-config

config.status: creating esound.spec

config.status: creating esd-config

config.status: creating esound.spec

config.status: creating esound.pc

config.status: creating esddsp

config.status: creating docs/Makefile

config.status: creating docs/esd.1

config.status: creating docs/esdcat.1

config.status: creating docs/esd-config.1

config.status: creating docs/esdctl.1

config.status: creating docs/esddsp.1

config.status: creating docs/esdfilt.1

config.status: creating docs/esdloop.1

config.status: creating docs/esdmon.1

config.status: creating docs/esdplay.1

config.status: creating docs/esdrec.1

config.status: creating docs/esdsample.1

config.status: creating config.h

config.status: executing depfiles commands

config.status: executing depfiles commands

Esound Configure Settings:

Debugging support: no

libwrap support:   yes

LIBS= -laudiofile -lm

make -j3

make  all-recursive

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.41/work/es$

Making all in docs

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.41/work/es$

make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.41/work/eso$

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.41/work/es$

/bin/sh ./libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONF$

/bin/sh ./libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONF$

/bin/sh ./libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONF$

/bin/sh ./libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONF$

/bin/sh ./libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONF$

mkdir .libs

 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -DSYSCONFDIR=\"/etc/esd\" -DSERVER$

 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -DSYSCONFDIR=\"/etc/esd\" -DSERVER$

 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -DSYSCONFDIR=\"/etc/esd\" -DSERVER$

 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -DSYSCONFDIR=\"/etc/esd\" -DSERVER$

/bin/sh ./libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONF$

 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -DSYSCONFDIR=\"/etc/esd\" -DSERVER$

 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -DSYSCONFDIR=\"/etc/esd\" -DSERVER$

 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -DSYSCONFDIR=\"/etc/esd\" -DSERVER$

/bin/sh ./libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONF$

/bin/sh ./libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONF$

 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -DSYSCONFDIR=\"/etc/esd\" -DSERVER$

 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -DSYSCONFDIR=\"/etc/esd\" -DSERVER$

 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -DSYSCONFDIR=\"/etc/esd\" -DSERVER$

/bin/sh ./libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONF$

 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -DSYSCONFDIR=\"/etc/esd\" -DSERVER$

/bin/sh ./libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONF$

 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -DSYSCONFDIR=\"/etc/esd\" -DSERVER$

audio.c:21: warning: 'select_works' defined but not used

 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -DSYSCONFDIR=\"/etc/esd\" -DSERVER$

 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -DSYSCONFDIR=\"/etc/esd\" -DSERVER$

/bin/sh ./libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONF$

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I.  -DSYSCONFDIR=\"/etc/esd\" -DSERVER$

 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -DSYSCONFDIR=\"/etc/esd\" -DSERVER$

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I.  -DSYSCONFDIR=\"/etc/esd\" -DSERVER$

 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -DSYSCONFDIR=\"/etc/esd\" -DSERVER$

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I.  -DSYSCONFDIR=\"/etc/esd\" -DSERVER$

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I.  -DSYSCONFDIR=\"/etc/esd\" -DSERVER$

 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -DSYSCONFDIR=\"/etc/esd\" -DSERVER$

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I.  -DSYSCONFDIR=\"/etc/esd\" -DSERVER$

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I.  -DSYSCONFDIR=\"/etc/esd\" -DSERVER$

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I.  -DSYSCONFDIR=\"/etc/esd\" -DSERVER$

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I.  -DSYSCONFDIR=\"/etc/esd\" -DSERVER$

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I.  -DSYSCONFDIR=\"/etc/esd\" -DSERVER$

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I.  -DSYSCONFDIR=\"/etc/esd\" -DSERVER$

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I.  -DSYSCONFDIR=\"/etc/esd\" -DSERVER$

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I.  -DSYSCONFDIR=\"/etc/esd\" -DSERVER$

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I.  -DSYSCONFDIR=\"/etc/esd\" -DSERVER$

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I.  -DSYSCONFDIR=\"/etc/esd\" -DSERVER$

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I.  -DSYSCONFDIR=\"/etc/esd\" -DSERVER$

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I.  -DSYSCONFDIR=\"/etc/esd\" -DSERVER$

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I.  -DSYSCONFDIR=\"/etc/esd\" -DSERVER$

proto.c: In function 'esd_proto_sample_getid':

proto.c:479: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 2 of '__builtin_strnc$

/bin/sh ./libtool --tag=CC   --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -march=k8 -O2$

players.c: In function 'new_stream_player':

players.c:551: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 2 of '__builtin_str$

samples.c: In function 'new_sample':

samples.c:184: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 2 of '__builtin_str$

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -shared  .libs/libesd_la-esdlib.o .libs/libesd_la-esdmg$

(cd .libs && rm -f libesd.so.0 && ln -s libesd.so.0.2.39 libesd.so.0)

(cd .libs && rm -f libesd.so && ln -s libesd.so.0.2.39 libesd.so)

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar cru .libs/libesd.a  libesd_la-esdlib.o libesd_la-esdmgr.$

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib .libs/libesd.a

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar cru .libs/libesd.a  libesd_la-esdlib.o libesd_la-esdmgr.$

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib .libs/libesd.a

creating libesd.la

(cd .libs && rm -f libesd.la && ln -s ../libesd.la libesd.la)

/bin/sh ./libtool --tag=CC   --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -march=k8 -O2$

/bin/sh ./libtool --tag=CC   --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -march=k8 -O2$

/bin/sh ./libtool --tag=CC   --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -march=k8 -O2$

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -shared  .libs/esddsp.o  -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/var/tmp/porta$

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Wl,-O1 $

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_hw_params_set_channels'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_readi'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_hw_params_set_rate_near'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_hw_params_set_periods_max'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_hw_params_set_access'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_strerror'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_hw_params_set_periods_min'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_status'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_bytes_to_frames'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_close'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_bytes_to_frames'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_close'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_lib_error_set_handler'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_hw_free'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_ctl_open'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_dump'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_ctl_card_info_get_name'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_status_sizeof'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_drain'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_frames_to_bytes'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_open'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_hw_params_set_periods_intege$

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_hw_params_set_format'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_writei'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_ctl_close'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_config_update_free_global'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_resume'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_ctl_card_info'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_hw_params'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_ctl_card_info'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_hw_params'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_hw_params_any'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_status_get_state'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_output_stdio_attach'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_hw_params_set_buffer_size_ne$

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_nonblock'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_ctl_card_info_sizeof'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_card_next'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_prepare'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_hw_params_sizeof'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [esdcat] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

(cd .libs && rm -f libesddsp.so.0 && ln -s libesddsp.so.0.2.39 libesddsp.so.0)

(cd .libs && rm -f libesddsp.so && ln -s libesddsp.so.0.2.39 libesddsp.so)

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar cru .libs/libesddsp.a  esddsp.o

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Wl,-O1 $

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib .libs/libesddsp.a

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Wl,-O1 $

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib .libs/libesddsp.a

creating libesddsp.la

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_hw_params_set_channels'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_readi'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_hw_params_set_rate_near'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_hw_params_set_periods_max'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_hw_params_set_access'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_strerror'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_hw_params_set_periods_min'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_status'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_bytes_to_frames'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_close'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_lib_error_set_handler'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_hw_free'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_ctl_open'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_dump'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_ctl_card_info_get_name'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_status_sizeof'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_ctl_card_info_get_name'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_status_sizeof'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_drain'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_frames_to_bytes'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_open'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_hw_params_set_periods_intege$

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_hw_params_set_format'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_writei'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_ctl_close'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_config_update_free_global'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_resume'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_ctl_card_info'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_hw_params'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_hw_params_any'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_status_get_state'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_output_stdio_attach'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_hw_params_set_buffer_size_ne$

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_nonblock'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_ctl_card_info_sizeof'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_nonblock'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_ctl_card_info_sizeof'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_card_next'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_prepare'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_hw_params_sizeof'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [esdctl] Error 1

(cd .libs && rm -f libesddsp.la && ln -s ../libesddsp.la libesddsp.la)

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.41/work/eso$

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.41/work/eso$

make: *** [all] Error 2

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m ERROR: media-sound/esound-0.2.41 failed.

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m Call stack:

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m               ebuild.sh, line   48:  Called src_compile

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m             environment, line 2856:  Called die

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m The specific snippet of code:

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m       emake || die "Make failed"

^[[31;01m*^[[0m The specific snippet of code:

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m       emake || die "Make failed"

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m  The die message:

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m   Make failed

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the cal$

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m A complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/media-sou$

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/me$

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m

```

pd el mejor foro y la mejor distr GENTOO imposible dejarlo

----------

## gringo

tu problema a mi entender es :

```
./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_hw_params_set_channels'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_readi'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_hw_params_set_rate_near'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_hw_params_set_periods_max'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_hw_params_set_access'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_strerror'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_hw_params_set_periods_min'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_status'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_bytes_to_frames'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_close'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_lib_error_set_handler'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_hw_free'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_ctl_open'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_dump'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_ctl_card_info_get_name'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_status_sizeof'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_ctl_card_info_get_name'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_status_sizeof'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_drain'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_frames_to_bytes'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_open'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_hw_params_set_periods_intege$

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_hw_params_set_format'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_writei'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_ctl_close'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_config_update_free_global'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_resume'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_ctl_card_info'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_hw_params'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_hw_params_any'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_status_get_state'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_output_stdio_attach'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_hw_params_set_buffer_size_ne$

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_nonblock'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_ctl_card_info_sizeof'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_nonblock'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_ctl_card_info_sizeof'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_card_next'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_prepare'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_hw_params_sizeof'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [esdctl] Error 1

(cd .libs && rm -f libesddsp.la && ln -s ../libesddsp.la libesddsp.la)

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.41/work/eso$

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.41/work/eso$

make: *** [all] Error 2 
```

y a mi me parece que bien hay algo mal con tu linker ( ld) o bien con alsa.

Tienes alsa funcionando correctamente ?

Si alsa funciona, se soluciona si reinstalas libtool y/o gcc ?

saluetes

----------

## carlos plaza

Gracias gringo, 

 *Quote:*   

> tu problema a mi entender es: y a mi me parece que bien hay algo mal con tu linker ( ld) o bien con alsa.
> 
> Tienes alsa funcionando correctamente ?
> 
> Si alsa funciona, se soluciona si reinstalas libtool y/o gcc ?
> ...

 

Efectivamente el problema es con alsa, primero no podía configurar bien mi tarjeta y no se montaba bien el modulo. Anoche al fin pude tener alsa pero sin sonido en X, cuando hice emerge -uDvN world cinco paquetes no se pudieron instalar, todos relacionados con sonido y dependientes de "media-sound/esound".

Cuando apague la portátil anoche, no se podían desmontar los módulos de alsa y la apague drásticamente (con el botón de apagar). 

Nota: cada vez que he tocado libtool y/o gcc el sistema se me convierte en un desastre, pero cuando llegue a la casa probare, espero tener mas suerte con libtool y/o gcc, esta vez.

----------

## carlos plaza

Gracias por la atención gringo, pero la solución fue comentar dos lineas  :Question:   :Arrow:   del make.conf:

ALSA_CARDS="IXP SB400"

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mull"

----------

## opotonil

A mi utilizando alsa del kernel 2.6.29-r5 el sonido me funciona perfectamente pero se me cuelga el portatil entero al parar el servicio alsasound... he tenido que hacer downgrade al 2.6.28-r5 y asi sin problemas. Por cierto la tarjeta es una intel-hda (sigmatel + conexant para el modem).

Salu2.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> ALSA_CARDS="IXP SB400"
> 
> ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mull"

 

no sé si tendrá algo que ver pero lo comento por si acaso : esas dos líneas sólo las deberías poner ahi en caso de que uses el paquete alsa-driver y NO uses el driver alsa del kernel.

 *Quote:*   

> A mi utilizando alsa del kernel 2.6.29-r5 el sonido me funciona perfectamente pero se me cuelga el portatil entero al parar el servicio alsasound

 

me pasó lo mismo una vez : no será que tienes puesto lo de descargar módulos cuando se para el servicio alsa ( se configuraba en el /etc/conf.d/alsa - digo "configuraba" porque esto lo han quitado hace poco).

Sólo lo comento por si sirve de algo ...

saluetes

----------

## opotonil

Pues si... en /etc/config.d/alsasound si no recuerdo mal tengo que descarge los modulos al parar alsa, pero siempre lo he tenido asi... bueno cuando tenga un rato, que ultimamente ando muy mal de tiempo, probare cambiando la opcion.

Gracias y salu2.

----------

